
Why are some of the ugliest sites on the Web also the most popular? - znpy
https://thenextweb.com/dd/2017/06/29/why-are-some-of-the-ugliest-sites-on-the-web-also-the-most-popular/
======
cerved
My fat fingers don't like HN

